# egg problems....



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

whats uppppp...... so i'm excited as hell lol.... i thought i had 4 male standard lamasi but in one tank i found a bunch of jelly masses, just no black part to the egg.......i've found them 2 diff. times now......how the heck can i get them to lay eggs with the black parts lol. I got new suppliments....i feed heavy..... i dont get it lol. anyways some help would be AWESOMEEEEE and i'm REALLY hoping they are actual egg jelly masses instead of something else?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i was reading threads about jelly masses and these frogs are in a pair.... and they arn't really fatty... just normal sized... do u think she could be eating the eggs as soon as she lays them? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe, or shes just figuring out how to do it right. Keep me posted bro!!! I want froglets!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Dude that's crazy. Good luck with them. Human grade Vit A bro. Try it.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

oh u guys and Aaron will be the first to know lol.... Ima switch my suppliments tomorrow and hope the herptivite and reptimin or w.e they are work out..... prob. throw all the frogs into a loop again but if it gets me good standard eggs i'm all for it lol. They have really been active lately.... only hide when my face is up to the viv lol.... great frogs thats for sure.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you sure the eggs didn't hatch in the tank? Lamasi can be prety sneaky. I'd start watching your water areas for tads. Either way, good luck. It sounds promising.

Nick & Austin


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm positive they didn't hatch in the tank.... i give them a good look over everyday hoping for eggs and they def. weren't there the other night lol. I'm really praying the suppliment change will get them going and stop them from layin duds.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on finally getting a female man...now about the eggs. I believe this is the one from mark right? If so that one has never breed before from my understanding and needs more time for them to get it right. Keep me posted. What line is your males? Your female is Adam Butt in case you didnt know if its marks frog.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea that female is adams line... the one its with is rich fryes line. my other 2 are from darren meyer i think??? i'll have to make sure on that one though


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If this is their first time trying, relax. Sometimes it takes a while to get it right. It is totally normal for clutches to be bad for a while.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Trev, are you _certain_ you have three males?

I ask because for a while I thought I had a pair of uakarii. I kept getting eggs with no "black part" every two weeks or so and couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting any tadpoles. About 9 months later I realized I had two females and that my uakarii were laying just because they could. If your eggs are being laid but not fertilized this may be the problem.... Maybe try switching out the one you think is a male with one of your other calling males?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i've seen all three call recently.... i'm hoping they can get things figured out soon....i'm really itchin to get them going lol.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Just be paitent...give them some time.


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you have to check again 

The eggs of the R.lamasi are not that dark as most species eggs.
They are rather white/grayish in coloration.

They make me think of the bad eggs from other species a little.
Lots of people make the mistake by throwing them out,
thinking they are unfurtilized 

Wesley Brouwer
Workgroup DN English Magazine.









Check out our webshop to see the first English release:
Dn Magazine 2010 English


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

it was just a jelly mass though...... no like tad part of the egg..... i'm moving them into a new room where theres not so many frogs calling... i was told males will eat eggs sometimes b.c of other males around... i need to switch a few things up anyways... had a few disasters over the weekend lol


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha, good luck on them,
hopefuly they show their gratitude to you for their new homes 

Wesley Brouwer
Workgroup DN English Magazine.









Check out our webshop to see the first English release:
Dn Magazine 2010 English


----------

